# Schon wieder ein Neuer?!



## m4estro (1 Apr. 2009)

Einen wunderschönen,
wie viele vor mir, bin auch ich per Zufall auf dieses Board gestoßen und hab mich, in einem Anfall plötzlicher Spontanität, einfach mal angemeldet.
Nach einem ersten Überfliegen von CB konnte ich feststellen, dass ich hier doch eine ganz interessante Seite gefunden hatte.:thumbup:
Bin mir sicher, dass ich mich hier auch das ein oder andere Mal aktiv beteiligen werde.

In diesem Sinne
LG


----------



## astrosfan (1 Apr. 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen m4estro und viel Spaß auf dem Board :thumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (1 Apr. 2009)

Na das freut uns, dass du hierher gefunden hast.
Und wäre klasse, wenn wir ab und zu auch was von dir sehen könnte :thumbup:

Viel Spaß noch


----------



## DieQ (1 Apr. 2009)

Herzlich willkommen 
Nettes Avatar


----------



## saviola (1 Apr. 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spass im Forum.


----------



## General (1 Apr. 2009)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen auf dem Board,wünsche dir viel Spaß bei uns


----------



## maierchen (16 Apr. 2009)

danke fürs lob und herzlich wilkommen hier


----------



## Alea (18 Apr. 2009)

Hallo und ich wünsche dir eine schöne Zeit auf celebboard. Ich habe sie . Ist echt schön hier.


----------



## Muli (25 Apr. 2009)

Na da freuen wir uns aber auf deine Beiträge. Den einen oder anderen hast du ja auch schon verfasst!

Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß im Celebboard,


Muli


----------

